# Shark Week... (1 Viewer)



## terrib (Aug 3, 2010)

Anyone watching it or am I the only American left now? \\/

Man, that stuff scares me to death...Australia, yall got some big, mean looking ones...I wouldn't go in the water if I were you, Ox....

YouTube - Jaws theme!!


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Aug 3, 2010)

I watched Monday, but it didn't used to be all about the gore, and now it is.  Not interested.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 3, 2010)

Down here, we call great whites white pointers, and when the young topless brigade comes out after winter, we have enough trouble with the ones on the sand without worrying about the ones in the water.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 3, 2010)

It's alright, Ox, they've learned that the young "white pointers" are frightened off by a certain breed of bovine.


----------



## terrib (Aug 3, 2010)

I know... I did notice this season was quiet gory, IM...but I'm glued to the set... 

I'm laughing, Ox....do yall really have topless bathing there? (If I translated right, that is..)


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 3, 2010)

Not only topless - that's old hat and they're everywhere - but there's even a few beaches for nudists. It ain't pretty.


----------



## terrib (Aug 4, 2010)

I am so laughing...never has been, my friend.... I forget how you foreigners like to show off your family jewels...lol


----------



## RoundEye (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes sharks have big teeth, yes they destroy things by tearing it apart, including small Volkswagens. But a whole week? Come on man, sharks don’t interest me that much. Sorry.


----------



## k3ng (Aug 4, 2010)

I only want to catch Craig Ferguson's bit. And the mythbusters stuff. If they're doing anything that is...


----------



## SoNickSays... (Aug 4, 2010)

Nude beaches aren't just in Australia, you know. There were a tonne of them in Spain, and France too. Anywhere that has beaches and good weather for a long period  of time are going to have at least one nudist beach.

I've never had to be worried about sharks, luckily. Good old UK.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 4, 2010)

SoNickSays... said:


> I've never had to be worried about sharks, luckily. Good old UK.


 
Here's one. Look at that background. That can only be the UK.


----------



## SoNickSays... (Aug 4, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Here's one. Look at that background. That can only be the UK.


 
Laugh now, but you don't know what it just to the left of the camera, next to the boy.


----------



## JosephB (Aug 4, 2010)

SoNickSays... said:


> Anywhere that has beaches and good weather for a long period  of time are going to have at least one nudist beach.



Not here in the U.S., I don't think -- and that's probably just as well.


----------



## RoundEye (Aug 4, 2010)

There’s a nudist colony in Mississippi near the Gulf but nothing on the beach as far as I know.


----------



## terrib (Aug 4, 2010)

I just don't get the nudist thang....I guess there is nothing wrong with it...or is it?


----------



## Baron (Aug 4, 2010)

terrib said:


> I just don't get the nudist thang....I guess there is nothing wrong with it...or is it?


 
Nudist beaches are just places where friends can hang.


----------



## terrib (Aug 4, 2010)

I am dying here....lol...oh Lordy, Lordy....Flower Child...


----------



## SoNickSays... (Aug 5, 2010)

Baron said:


> Nudist beaches are just places where friends can hang.


 
If I did actually laugh out loud, do I now have to put 'lol'?

I don't know about the nudist thing. I suppose it's just getting the sun everywhere, but maybe it's more like a statement to them. You'll have to ask them. I'll be sure to next time I see a nudist beach somewhere. I live in Europe, so there should be a lot at every turn.


----------

